# FPS drop, i5 5200u



## bilalsamet (Sep 29, 2021)

Hey there, for few days my computer was impossible to use, so I took it to a local repair store and they said it is about CPU limiting, he said he installed the ThrottleStop.
So random freezes, impossible to beat lags are gone but I have another problem.
In the games that I've been playing, there are obvious FPS drops (I was playing lol with 100 FPS and it is around 30 now, I was playing Elder Scrolls Online with 60 65 FPS it is also 30 now)


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 29, 2021)

The person that installed ThrottleStop did not set it up correctly. 

Do not check the Disable Turbo box. That makes your computer run slow.

Check the Set Multiplier box and increase that to the maximum value which should be 27 T. The T stands for turbo boost. You want your CPU to run as fast as possible. That is what Intel Turbo Boost is all about.

What laptop model do you have? If you have a Dell laptop then I would suggest that you check the Clock Mod box and leave this set to 100.0%.

At the bottom of ThrottleStop you have to press the Turn On button so ThrottleStop can actively work to improve your CPU performance. When this is set correctly, you should not see the word Monitoring in the title bar at the top of the main window. It should only show ThrottleStop 9.4 at the top of the main window.

After you get your settings fixed, check the Log File option on the main screen. Go play a game for 15 minutes. When you are finished testing, exit ThrottleStop so it can finalize your log file. Your log should be in your C:\Logs folder. Attach a log file to your next post so I can see how your CPU is running. If you have any big drops in FPS when testing, keep track of approximately what time this happened so I can check the log file for anything suspicious.

Post a screenshot of the TPL window. Most things in that window are usually locked on the 5th Gen CPUs.


----------



## bilalsamet (Sep 29, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> The person that installed ThrottleStop did not set it up correctly.
> 
> Do not check the Disable Turbo box. That makes your computer run slow.
> 
> ...


Yes it is Dell laptop, inspiron 3543.Thank you for your reply.
I did the settings as you said, and played Elder Scrolls Online for 15 minutes.
It started as 60 fps, after 5 minutes it dropped to the 30 FPS and after 5 minutes it was again 60 70 fps.
Here is the TPL window;


----------



## bilalsamet (Sep 29, 2021)

Btw except gaming, pc is pretty fine, should I just check those buttons that you suggested while gaming?


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 29, 2021)

```
DATE       TIME    MULTI   C0%   CKMOD  BAT_mW  TEMP    VID   POWER
2021-09-29  11:53:54  24.88   54.5  100.0       0  100   0.9863   10.2
2021-09-29  11:53:55  22.68   71.6  100.0       0  101   0.9843   10.3   TEMP
2021-09-29  11:53:56  22.55   64.3  100.0       0  102   0.9843    9.9   TEMP
```

Your CPU is going over 100°C and is thermal throttling. You are never going to get smooth performance when your computer is overheating like this. Laptops need regular maintenance. Did the local computer store open up your laptop and blow out the years of accumulated dust? The thermal paste should also be replaced if this has never been done before.



bilalsamet said:


> should I just check those buttons that you suggested while gaming?


Anything that I told you to adjust should be left like that all of the time. Fix the cooling problem to improve things further.

Your computer supports CPU voltage control. You can use ThrottleStop to reduce your CPU core and CPU cache voltage by -50 mV each. That will help reduce temperatures and should still be reliable. In the FIVR window, try using a negative offset voltage of -50 mV for each of these. This helps reduce heat.


----------



## bilalsamet (Sep 29, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> ```
> DATE       TIME    MULTI   C0%   CKMOD  BAT_mW  TEMP    VID   POWER
> 2021-09-29  11:53:54  24.88   54.5  100.0       0  100   0.9863   10.2
> 2021-09-29  11:53:55  22.68   71.6  100.0       0  101   0.9843   10.3   TEMP
> ...


Well actually I replaced the thermal paste, it is not my first time I've done it several times, if it that problematic I could do it again.
Also I don't want to mess it up,



Shall I make all of them -50?


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 29, 2021)

What thermal paste are you using and how are you applying it? Some thermal pastes that work well on desktop computers do not work great on laptop computers. 

Some laptop computers are poorly designed and will reach 100°C even when the thermal paste is perfect. I do not know what temperatures your laptop ran at when new so I have nothing to compare it to. All I know is that 100°C is too hot and this will cause random throttling problems.


----------



## bilalsamet (Sep 29, 2021)

I've used the thermal paste that I got from them, actually it is not my first time using the same brand thermal paste, before replacing it 2 days ago, I've used it like 4-5 months, with no throttling issues.


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 29, 2021)

bilalsamet said:


> with no throttling issues.


How long has your CPU been reaching 100°C? That is a throttling issue. 

What is the thermal paste brand?


----------



## bilalsamet (Sep 29, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> How long has your CPU been reaching 100°C? That is a throttling issue.
> 
> What is the thermal paste brand?


Hutixi HT-WT160 
Thermal conductivitiy :> 1.0W/m-K
Thermal impedance :< 0.258 c-in/w


----------



## bilalsamet (Sep 29, 2021)

Actually my problem was a bit different, my pc was totally normal 4 days ago and suddenly, it started getting random freezes while watching video, trying to opening a browser, it was unbearable.
So I tried to fix it, opened it up replaced thermal paste, cleaned it, formatted the PC, checked the rams to see if they are doing fine, chkdsk'd my SSD, updated all drivers and windows and ultimately, I gave up and went for a repairman.
He examined it like 1 hour and told me that my cpu limited itself (he said it could happen because of a faulty censor on motherboard) and it was only working around 0.27 gHz, so he said that he installed ThrottleStop and told me to not to delete it.
My computing is fine so far, like i said while playing games, It is nearly the half of my FPS.


----------

